# Beste Karpfenrute



## Rudy (22. April 2006)

Moin, ich bin auf der Suche nach 3 neuen Karpfenruten. Welche sind eurer Meinung nach am besten? Nash Pursuit, Greys Prodigy, Starbaits Lethal Weapon u.v.m....


----------



## Willy (22. April 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

ich schließe mich mal diesem thema an... will mir 2 Krapfenruten kaufen hab grad erst angefangen mit dem angeln und hab nun gar keine ahnung was ich überhaupt kaufen soll.... also wenn ihr mir was empfehlen könnt in bezug auf rute, rolle und was es sonnst noch gibt würde ich mich freuen...

MFG
Andy


----------



## Geraetefetischist (22. April 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

Ja wofür genau? So da was zu zu sagen wird schwer.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## hawkeye (22. April 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

Ich fische zur Zeit die Fox Warrior 2,5 lbs und bin sehr zufrieden. :m 
Preislich hab ich die so für 70-80 € das Stück erworben.
Iss´n echt guter Stock...


----------



## davis (22. April 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

Hi!

Ich fische einmal die Shimano Beastmaster 12" 2,75 lbs und die Shimano Technium 12" 2,5 lbs.

Zur Beastmaster:

Preis/Leistung = sehr gut! Die Ruten sind halt nicht die absoluten high-end Produkte aber für den Preis wirklich klasse! Die gibts für ca. 85 € pro stck.! Fische die Ruten am Fluss als auch am See. Die Ruten sind recht "stramm", haben aber dennoch ne schöne saubere Aktion. Hohe Wurfweiten sind problemlos möglich.:m


Zur Technium:

Preislich so bei 150€. Is halt wat feineres wie die Beastmaster aber nahezu genauso robust. Schöne semi-parabolische Aktion, sehr feinfühlig und natürlich auch ne 1a Optik!#6

Andere Ruten kenn ich leider nich...

greetz


----------



## sumo-carp (23. April 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

ich hab zwei ultimate platinum 3lbs und bin mit den ruten mehr als zufrieden...bezahlt hab ich 90€ (musst aber schon fast betteln um sie für den preis zu bekommen) 

ich bin der meinung, dass die ruten etwas weicher ausfallen und hab sie daher in 3lbs genommen...das wurfverhalten ist fantastisch und die aktion ist genau so wie ich sie haben will...

ich finde, dass man aber generell nicht sagen kann, welche die beste rute ist...das ist irgendwie auch  geschmackssache...ich hatte die technium in der hand und war nicht so sehr begeistert von ihr...

man muss einfach eine rute in die hand nehmen...wenn man sich vorkommt als wenn man gerade die frau seines lebens kennen gelernt hat und herzklopfen wie vor dem ersten kuss mit ihr bekommt, weiß man einfach, dass einem die rute gehört...


----------



## davis (23. April 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

Da hat sumo-carp Recht, selbst in die Hand nehmen oder testen is immernoch das Beste!:m

Allerdings muss ich dann auch mal wat zu den Ultimate Ruten los werden....mein Händler führt die auch und ich hab die schon paar mal in der Hand gehabt...finde die Optisch sehr ansprechend aber die sind total schwabbelig. Aber das is dann wohl auch Geschmackssache...

greetz


----------



## Rudy (23. April 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

Ja aber ich schwanke halt zwischen der Greys Prodigy, Nash Pursuit XS und der Lethal Weapon von Starbaits, der Preis spielt eine zweitrangige Rolle


----------



## Sveni90 (23. April 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

Also wenn der Preis nicht so wichtig ist hol dir doch eine Century :q

Aber ich würde mal sagen mit der greys machst du nichts falsch.
Ist ein hübsches Rütchen.
Die Nash hat ich leider noch nicht in der Hand und kann auch leider nichts zu sagen #c


----------



## Noob-Flyer (23. April 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

Wenn mir der Preis egal wäre, würde ich mir eine Rute aufbauen lassen. 
Wenn ich nämlich eine Greys Prodigy mit 5+1 Beringung im Laden sehe, fange ich an zu weinen. Ich kann dieser Beringung nichts abgewinnen.
Leider hab ich noch keine Century NG in der Hand gehabt, sollen aber auch super Stöcke sein.

TL


----------



## Rudy (23. April 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

Jagut sagen wir mal ca 200Euro pro Rute möchte ich ausgeben. Stimmt es das greys und nash Lebenslange garantie haben? Achja und am liebsten hätte ich eine Rute mit parabolischer Aktion....


----------



## magic.j (23. April 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

Hi Leute,

wie wäre es mit einer Fatboy Slim von Century oder ne Armelite mk2 ?Kenne viele die die zwei Ruten fischen und sind richtig begeistert von,vorallem von der Fatboy.

Mfg
magicj


----------



## Carp4Fun (23. April 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*



			
				Rudy schrieb:
			
		

> ...Stimmt es das greys und nash Lebenslange garantie haben?...


Bei Greys gibt`s `ne lebenslange Garantie für den Erstbesitzer auf eventuelle Material- oder Verarbeitungsfehler. Wenn man tatsächlich mal derartige Probleme haben sollte, wird lediglich eine Bearbeitungs- bzw. Versandpauschale in Höhe von 30,-€ erhoben...

Gruß#h 
Sascha


----------



## Pilkman (23. April 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*



			
				davis schrieb:
			
		

> ... Zur Technium: ... schöne parabolische Aktion, ...



Also ´ne parabolische Aktion hat die Technium definitiv nicht, sondern eine sehr deutliche Semiparabolik mit einem recht harten Rückgrat. War auch ein Grund, warum ich mir die Ruten geholt habe.


----------



## davis (23. April 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

@Pilkman: In welcher Stärke fischt du die? Meine in 2,5 hat zwar ein starkes Rückrat aber find die Aktion bis über die Hälfte parabolisch...aber nich bis runter das stimmt schon....ich fisch die auch nich auf Karpfen, das is meine "große" Raubfischrute.
Aber wirst schon Recht haben! Bist länger im Geschäft und ich hab die Rute erst 6 Wochen...

greetz


----------



## Willy (24. April 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

hmm... gibt es hier auch tipps für den etwas schmaleren gelbbeutel? also wie gesagt will mir2 ruten kaufen mit rolle und schnur für etwa 200 bis 300€! werde sehr oft in der Oder, Elbe und Reihn angeln sein! aber auch in seen. habt ihr da auch ein paar vorschläge danke für die antwort!

MFG
Andy


----------



## Noob-Flyer (24. April 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

Klar gibt es auch ne günstige Variante:

2* Okuma Epix Baitfeeder 60, falls du Freilauf wünschst ca. 130€
2* Fox Warrior 3lbs ca. 150€


----------



## Rudy (24. April 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

Also ich würde 2,5-2,75 lbs nehmen....


----------



## Geraetefetischist (24. April 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*



> aber find die Aktion bis über die Hälfte parabolisch


lol so gesehen ist eine Feederrute auch bis über die gesamte Spitze Parabolisch 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Geraetefetischist (24. April 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*



> hmm... gibt es hier auch tipps für den etwas schmaleren gelbbeutel? also wie gesagt will mir2 ruten kaufen mit rolle und schnur für etwa 200 bis 300€! werde sehr oft in der Oder, Elbe und Reihn angeln sein! aber auch in seen. habt ihr da auch ein paar vorschläge



Das wird jedenfalls schwer mit dem Budget. (By the way, für unterschiedliche Zwecke ist ein eigener Thread sinnvoll, hier werden die meisten eher auf die Ursprungsfrage antworten)
Erstmal solltest Du sagen, ob Freilaufrolle oder nicht. Die sollte aber eine Nummer Stabiler sein, im Rhein sind Hänger oft nicht selten und man muss auch mal mit Welsen Rechnen. Und ein Karpfen in der Strömung ist auch nicht so ganz einfach da rauszubugsieren. 200m 0,35mm ist imo das mindeste an schnurfassung. und die sollte man auch draufspulen. Idealerweise eine recht abriebfeste.
An Rolle ohne Freilauf würd ich mal sehen, ob man noch ne Daiwa Emblem X-T kriegt, ansonsten ne neuere Daiwa Brandungsrolle. das sind mit Schnur dann so 150-170€

Für den Rest suche man sich dann möglichst Stabile Ruten ab 3 lbs (wie weit muss man im See werfen? Was fürn See? Darüber kann ich so nix sagen.)
Die Fox Warrior sind durchaus empfehlenswert, es gibt aber auch andere Taugliche. Wichtig ist viel Rückgrat, an den Flüssen bringts nicht viel weit in die Fahrrinne oder gar darüber hinaus zu ballern.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Willy (24. April 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> für unterschiedliche Zwecke ist ein eigener Thread sinnvoll, hier werden die meisten eher auf die Ursprungsfrage antworten)


 
danke für den tipp hab ich gemacht siehe "tipps für rute und rolle?" 
MFG
Andy


----------



## exxer (25. April 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

Hallo,
Ich bin Anfänger beim Karpfenfischen und möchte mir 2 Century MK 3 kaufen.
In welcher Stärke sollte ich die Rute wählen?Was bedeutet eigentlich die Wurfgewichteinheit *lbs *?1 lbs= 30g ?


----------



## Sveni90 (25. April 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*



> Ich bin ein Anfänger beim Karpfenfischen und möchte mir 2 century Mk 3 kaufen


Ich frag mcih was ein Einsteiger mit einer Century möchte.

Und das Wurfgewicht wiederrum ist abhängig von deinem Gewässer.
Angelst du im Fluss oder see ?


----------



## bennyhill (26. April 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

Da die Century Armelite im Moment die einzige Rute auf dem Markt mit wirklich !!! parabolischer Aktion ist und Century der mit Abstand technologisch führende Hersteller (Autoklaventechnologie) ist, ist die Frage nach der besten parabolischen Rute  doch beantwortet....


----------



## punkarpfen (26. April 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

Ich fische am liebsten mit der Sportex FBC. Ich will nicht behaupten, dass das die beste Karpfenrute ist, aber ich komme mit der sehr gut klar. Auch von Harrison gibt es nette Blanks.... 
Bei dieser Rutenfrage würde icg definitiv dazu raten die Ruten in Natur anzugucken und nicht darauf vertrauen, was irgendwelche Leute im Messageboard schreiben. Ich habe die Prodigy auch mal im Visier gehabt und hätte sie sogar für 95 Euro bei nem Händler bekommen! Die Verarbeitung ist gut, aber richtig scharf hat mich dir Rute auch nicht gemacht. Die Nash habe ich auf einer Messe gesehen und optisch gefiel sie mir sehr gut. Ich befürchte aber, dass man dort auch einiges für den Namen hinblättert und weiterhin ist es manchmal schwierig überhaupt an NAsh-Produkte ranzukommen. Qualitativ kann die neue Pursuit auch nicht mit den alten Modellen mithalten.


----------



## Rudy (26. April 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*



			
				punkarpfen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe die Prodigy auch mal im Visier gehabt und hätte sie sogar für 95 Euro bei nem Händler bekommen.


 
kannst du mal den Händler fragen ob er es zum gleichen Preis nochmal anbieten kann? Das wäre ja unter dem Einkaufspreis.....


----------



## punkarpfen (27. April 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

Es war ein Angebot vor Weihnachten und er hatte nur 2 (unterschiedliche) da. Wie er die zu dem Kurs  mit Gewinn verkaufen kann weiß ich nicht.;+
Aber wie gesagt; so geil fand ich die Rute nicht.


----------



## exxer (28. April 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*



			
				Sveni90 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frag mcih was ein Einsteiger mit einer Century möchte.
> 
> Und das Wurfgewicht wiederrum ist abhängig von deinem Gewässer.
> Angelst du im Fluss oder see ?


 
Ich fische an einem circa 30 Hektar großen Stausee und gelegentlich auch in Altarmen des Lechs.Ich will mir zum Anfang gleich ne Century kaufen, weil es sich nicht lohnt zuerst preisgünstiges Gerät, das später dann nur noch rumsteht, zu kaufen.


----------



## El_Gato (28. April 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

Da hat exxer völlig recht! Ne Rute unter EUR 300,-- kann doch nichts taugen!:q


----------



## bennyhill (29. April 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> lol so gesehen ist eine Feederrute auch bis über die gesamte Spitze Parabolisch
> 
> 
> Es gibt offensichtlich eine neue Karpfenanglergeneration die mehr von modischen Aspekten als von praktischen Aspekten geleitet wird. Da sind im Moment Ruten mit mindestens 3lbs und max 5 Ringen angesagt(davon der Starter-Ring mit mind.40mm Durchmesser)und mindestens 450m fassenden Monsterrollen, um dann an einem 5 Hektar See zu fischen.
> ...


----------



## Vulkanus79 (29. April 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

Hallo

hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Shimano Nexave 2,75 Lbs...?
Wollt mir zwei zulegen ?


----------



## michel1209 (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*



			
				bennyhill schrieb:
			
		

> Geraetefetischist schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## domainmike (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*



> Da hat exxer völlig recht! Ne Rute unter EUR 300,-- kann doch nichts taugen!



Also bei solchen Aussagen weiss ich nicht, ob ich lachen oder nur noch den Kopf schütteln soll |supergri #q 

NIEMAND muss so VIEL Geld für eine gute Karpfenrute ausgeben !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich habe Anfang des Jahres 4 Karpfenruten (mit Rolle) für ZUSAMMEN unter 400 EURO (NEU!!!!) bei www.Ullis-angelshop.de gekauft und habe sie jetzt bereits bei  6 Karpfen zwischen 14 und 20 Pfund ohne jegliche Probleme im Drill testen können. Ein Drill hat bei mir noch nie länger als 5 Minuten gedauert, da die Ruten und Rollen sehr präzise arbeiten. Ich habe die 3 teiligen 3 lbs-Ruten. Es gibt sie aber auch in anderen Ausführungen. Sie liegen bei mir seit fast 2 Monaten ca. 10-24 Stunden pro Tag am Wasser und haben bis jetzt keinerlei Auflösungserscheinungen oder Funktionsstörungen davon getragen.

Meine Ruten sehen so aus:







Die Ruten sind mit Sicherheit das Beste, was ihr jemals gesehen habt, es steht aber natürlich nicht so eine Neiderregende Marke wie Fox usw. drauf, aber die grossen Firmen haben bestimmt nicht so eine Rute im Angebot.

Nur mal ein paar Infos:

Handgemacht !!!!!!!!!
Holzverzierungen
IMX 9 Carbon !!!!
Goldene SIC-Ringe
Verzierungen sind in das Blank-Material eingearbeitet und nicht aufgeklebt !!!

Auch die Rollen sind absolute Spitzenklasse und auch im Drill sehr zuverlässig. Sie sind sehr gut verarbeitet und richtig massiv. Kein Plastikschrott !!

Ich bin kein Mitarbeiter von Ulli !!!!, sondern nur einer von tausenden zufriedenen Kunden. Habe bei ihm schon für weit über 1000 EURO eingekauft (3 Rod-Pods, 2 Rutentaschen, 4 Raubfischruten, 4 Karpfenruten mit Rolle, Angeltasche, Rucksack, Kescher, Angelschnur, ..... und absolut nix bereut. Er liefert schnell, Reklamationen werden umgehend bearbeitet (hatte nur eine Kleinigkeit mit meinem Kescher - er war gebrochen).

Aber wer es für sein EGO braucht, dass er für geringere Qualität und Optik eine Marke auf seiner Rute und Rolle stehen hat, um anderen und sich was vorzumachen, bitte schön. Solche Leute soll es ja geben #c. Ich kaufe mir lieber für den Preis einer Markenrute 4 komplette "No Name"-Qualitätsruten |supergri 

Gruss
Meermike


----------



## Noob-Flyer (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*



			
				domainmike schrieb:
			
		

> Nur mal ein paar Infos:
> 
> Handgemacht !!!!!!!!!
> Holzverzierungen
> ...



Sind doch alles nur Spielerei und Sics kannste in allen Farben und Qualitäten bekommen.
Solche Sachen machen auf jeden Fall keine gute Karpfenrute#t


----------



## Pilkman (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*



			
				El_Gato schrieb:
			
		

> Da hat exxer völlig recht! Ne Rute unter EUR 300,-- kann doch nichts taugen!:q





			
				domainmike schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei solchen Aussagen weiss ich nicht, ob ich lachen oder nur noch den Kopf schütteln soll



@ Domainmike

Die Aussage von El_Gato ist eigentlich ohne Schwierigkeiten als der Kategorie "Ironie" zugehörig zu identifizieren...


----------



## domainmike (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

Sorry, hatte das Lachzeichen nicht gesehen. Mich ärgert bloss, dass wirklich so viele Leute auf Marken fixiert sind, obwohl es gerade im Internetzeitalter möglich ist die gleiche oder bessere Qualtät im "No Name" bzw. "Noch nicht so bekannt"-Sektor bei Ebay oder durch googeln zu finden.


----------



## Pilkman (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*



			
				domainmike schrieb:
			
		

> ... mich ärgert bloss, dass wirklich so viele Leute auf Marken fixiert sind, obwohl es gerade im Internetzeitalter möglich ist die gleiche oder bessere Qualtät im "No Name" bzw. "Noch nicht so bekannt"-Sektor bei Ebay oder durch googeln zu finden.



Wieso? Ist doch deren Geld... :m

Im übrigen ist es auch immer eine Frage, welche Ansprüche man an das Gerät stellt. Wenn man dann zu dem Schluss kommt, dass es beispielsweise eine handgebaute Century NG werden soll und man die Rute wegen ihrer überragenden Eigenschaften kauft und nicht um am Teich einen auf dicke Hose zu machen, ist´s doch auch okay.

Denn vergleichen kann man die beispielhaft erwähnte Century NG und eine Karpfenrute aus der uHu-Range eher schlecht. Gemein haben beide natürlich, dass man Köder werfen und Fische drillen kann...


----------



## domainmike (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*



			
				Noob-Flyer schrieb:
			
		

> Sind doch alles nur Spielerei und Sics kannste in allen Farben und Qualitäten bekommen.
> Solche Sachen machen auf jeden Fall keine gute Karpfenrute#t



Das mag ja sein, aber wenn eine Firma schon so einen Aufwand für solche "Spielereien" betreibt, dann lässt das zumindest Vermutungen für andere Faktoren wie "Belastbarkeit", "Langlebigkeit" usw. aufstellen. Aber die Bewertungen bei Ebay und eigene Erfahrungen bestätigen ja, dass es sich um sehr gute Ruten handelt.

Wenn jetzt irgendein Testlabor die Ruten analysieren würde, hätte man zwar genauere Daten, aber man kann sich nie sicher sein, ob irgendeine Lobby (Auftraggeber, Konkurrent, Saboteure) die Testergebnisse beeinflussen würden, um die Ruten zu pushen oder vom Markt zu fegen. Es soll ja sogar in Foren Leute geben, die ihre eigenen Produkte mit falschen Daten pushen bzw. ihre Konkurrenten dadurch sabotieren.

Nur Selbstversuche und Meinungen vieler verschiedener Benutzer bringen meiner Meinung nach wirklich objektive Ergebnisse, und dafür eignet sich das Bewertungssystem bei Ebay besonders gut.


----------



## domainmike (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*



> Denn vergleichen kann man die beispielhaft erwähnte Century NG und eine Karpfenrute aus der uHu-Range eher schlecht. Gemein haben beide natürlich, dass man Köder werfen und Fische drillen kann...



Tja, das ist doch auch das wesentlichste oder ;+. Aber mir kommt es auch noch darauf an, dass die Rute gut verarbeitet ist, damit sie lange hält. Und wenn sie ganz nebenbei auch noch optisch besticht und ich mich dadurch alleine schon über den Anblick freue, umso besser.

Wenn ich aber eine Markenrute für den 3 fachen Preis im Pod liegen habe, bei der weder die Optik noch die Qualität (nicht messbare, sondern wirklich praktisch benötigte Qualität) besser sind, käme ich mir irgendwie blöd vor, wenn ich so viel Geld nur wegen eines Schriftzuges auf der Rute extra bezahlen würde.

Aber der Markenfetischismus ist ja wohl ein Urinstinkt bei Menschen, damit sie ihren Status zur Schau stellen können (zwecks Weibchenbeeindruckung und Konkurrentenausstechung), auch wenn sie in Wirklichkeit meistens nur von dem Verkäufer ausgenommen werden und dieser dann wirklich etwas davon hat |supergri .

Es gibt natürlich auch Spezialangler, die täglich mit 50 Pfund-Karpfen zu tun haben  , und die müssen sich natürlich auf Messwerte ihrer Ruten verlassen können. Aber was ich von solchen "Anglern" halte steht ja in meiner Signatur #t


----------



## BadPoldi (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*



			
				domainmike schrieb:
			
		

> Handgemacht !!!!!!!!!
> Holzverzierungen
> IMX 9 Carbon !!!!
> Goldene SIC-Ringe



Hi,

jup sehr wichtig das holzverzierungen drinn sind, IMX 9 Carbon, genial...
goldene SIC-Ringe, tja frag mal was ein guter satz SIC Ringe kostet, vermutlich mehr als deine kpl. rute...

und im blank sind ganz sicher keine verzierungen eingearbeitet oder sind das glasfaserruten?

das was du hier schreibst, sorry, hat nix aber auch garnix mit qualität zu tun. das viele auch den unterschied garnicht kennen, streit ich auch ned ab.

ich fisch z.b. nun schon über 8 jahre daiwa powermesh (ja immer noch die gleichen ruten) und das ich würd mal sagen sehr intensiv.

außerdem will ich auch freude am gerät haben! und nein es müssen nicht immer teuere stecken sein, auch ich fische die fox warrior xt die wohl zu den preisgünstigsten gehören....

sei mir nicht böse aber die ruten oben sehen optisch so aus als ob sie vom lebensmitteldiscount kommen würden...

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## rainerle (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich (nicht) streiten - ich finde zb Holz an Ruten und im Auto ******* und finde es Geil, dass ich ne Greys fischen kann (die kennen übrigens die wenigsten, mit denen ich zum angeln geh - die meisten von denen sind Tele-Fischer - fangen aber auch). 
Ich hab da aber mal ne andere Frage: können wir irgenwie den Job tauschen - ich möcht auch mal 2 Monate 10-24 h / Tag am Wasser sein - dafür würd ich dann sogar mit Lidl-Ruten fischen.


----------



## BadPoldi (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

Hi,

hab ich auch nicht gesagt das holz hässlich ist, nur wichtig ist es keinesfalls...

mir persönlich gefallen halt die ruten garnicht...

und zur qualität trägt das sicher nicht bei, da wären vernünftige sic ringe sicher besser am platz als verzierungen und holz.

hat nicht auch domainmike bissanzeiger für 24 euros gekauft als testsieger?
mitlerweile dann ein funkset?
erfahrungsberichte wollte er nachreichen, würd mich intressieren...

ich finds halt schade, das gute sachen wie die warrior die alles andere als teuer ist und keinen schnick-schnack hat als schlecht hinstellt aber andere billigsachen in den himmel lobt....

wie gesagt ich fisch immer noch die RX und immer noch die gleichen ruten....

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Pilkman (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*



			
				domainmike schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, das ist doch auch das wesentlichste oder ;+. ...



Nöö, die meisten legen eigentlich auch auf das "WIE" Wert. Sprich, WIE wirft sich die Rute, WIE verhält sie sich im Drill, WIE vermittelt sie das Gefühl für den Fisch usw. usw.

Dass Dir das nicht völlig egal sein kann, zeigt für mein Dafürhalten die Tatsache, dass Du nicht mit irgendwelchen Cormoran-Teleruten aus dem Billigssortiment angelst. Köder auswerfen und Fische drillen kannst Du mit denen nämlich auch. Die Frage ist nur wiederrum WIE. 

Ein Dacia Logan bringt mich von A nach B, ein TVR Griffith ebenso. Fragt sich nur... na Du weisst schon... 

Und wie weit jeder seine Messlatte anlegt, ist nun mal ´ne persönliche Sache. Das ist ja nicht nur eine Sache der Ruten für die Karpfenangelei, das zieht sich letztlich durch alle Hobbies.



			
				domainmike schrieb:
			
		

> ... es gibt natürlich auch Spezialangler, die täglich mit 50 Pfund-Karpfen zu tun haben  ... aber was ich von solchen "Anglern" halte steht ja in meiner Signatur #t



Danke, dass Du darauf nochmal aufmerksam machst...  
Ich hätte das sonst fast überlesen, viele andere sicherlich auch... |rolleyes


----------



## Zanderfänger (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Dacia Logan bringt mich von A nach B


Somit erfüllt er in dieser Preisklasse auch hervorragend den Zweck! 

@domainmike

Weiter so, hast es richtig erkannt und der Apfel fällt bekanntlich nicht weit vom Stamm. ))


----------



## Carp4Fun (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> ...Danke, dass Du darauf nochmal aufmerksam machst...
> Ich hätte das sonst fast überlesen, viele andere sicherlich auch... |rolleyes


:q :q :q #6 

Aber am allermeisten würd mich auch interessieren, was man tun muss, um so oft Angeln gehen zu können. Was mache ich falsch?|kopfkrat :m 
Rein rechnerisch bleibt ja für alle sonstigen Beschäftigungen nicht gerade viel Zeit übrig, wenn die Köder 10-24 Stunden/ Tag im Wasser liegen...


----------



## squid (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

Moin#h ,

um mal auf die erste Frage zurück zu kommen: Ich fische seit ca.8 Jahren die Century SP  in 12ft und 2,75 lbs TC. Die fällt strammer aus als angegeben, ist aber ein genialer Stock. Schwere Bleie sind absolut kein Problem, PVA-Stringer und PVA-Beutel lassen sich auch noch ganz gut werfen. Und obwohl die Rute nicht grade eine parabolische Aktion hat, sind Ausschlitzer sehr, sehr selten. Dafür kann man mit der Rute die Fische vor Hindernissen sehr gut ausbremsen. 

Ich fische die eigentlich in fast jeder Situation, bisher NULL Probleme. 

Ausserdem fürs leichtere in Hindernissfreien Gewässern noch zwei "alte" Armalite CPT 12ft, 2,25 lbs. Fallen weich aus, mit parabolischer Aktion. 
Das richtige zum "rumspielen". Allerdings ist da natürlich mit PVA-Beuteln und Stringern nicht so der Hit zu werfen.

Hoffe jetzt die Verwirrung vergößert zu haben...|kopfkrat


----------



## Knispel (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

Fische je einen Satz Greys Prodigy 2,75 lbs und 3,5 lbs , beste Teile die ich je hatte


----------



## Carp4Fun (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Fische je einen Satz Greys Prodigy 2,75 lbs...


Diese Ruten fische ich ja auch neuerdings, konnte sie bisher aber leider erst einmal am Wasser testen und hab gleich den ersten (bis jetzt einzigen#t ) Karpfen der Saison im Hindernis verloren. Die ersten paar Würfe waren zwar recht ungewohnt gegenüber meinen alten Karpfenruten und Rollen, aber da werd ich mich wohl locker dran gewöhnen. Mein Gefühl sagt mir zumindest, dass ich noch viel Freude mit diesen Ruten haben werde...|supergri


----------



## Knispel (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*



			
				Carp4Fun schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Gefühl sagt mir zumindest, dass ich noch viel Freude mit diesen Ruten haben werde...|supergri


 
Das wirst Du ! #6


----------



## rainerle (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

@Carp4Fun
Das hab ich auch schon gefragt. Das Wissen über seine "Spezial-Super-Sonder-Günstig-Ruten" teilt er mit uns - das wirklich essentielle bleibt uns wahrscheinlich leider verwehrt. Schade - hab mich schon so auf richtig viel Fisch-Zeit gefreut.


----------



## Jens1980 (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

Hallo zusammen,

kennt einer von euch die Meshpower Carp von Dream Tackele in der größe
3,60m, 2 3/4 lbs.


mfg jens


----------



## Carp4Fun (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*



			
				rainerle schrieb:
			
		

> ...das wirklich essentielle bleibt uns wahrscheinlich leider verwehrt...


Da steckt wohl nicht zuletzt auch ein wenig Eigennutz hinter. Wenn plötzlich alle Angler so viel Zeit hätten, würden die eigenen Chancen schließlich recht was sinken...:m 
Aber es gibt natürlich auch Glückspilze, deren Arbeitsplatz bzw. Betriebsgelände direkt am Wasser liegt wie`s z.B. bei einem Bekannten eines Bekannten von mir der Fall ist. Nette Sache, denn unterm Strich kommt man da schon auf so einige Stunden "Angeln" pro Jahr...


----------



## Pilkman (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*



			
				Carp4Fun schrieb:
			
		

> Da steckt wohl nicht zuletzt auch ein wenig Eigennutz hinter. Wenn plötzlich alle Angler so viel Zeit hätten, würden die eigenen Chancen schließlich recht was sinken...:m ...



... vor allem, wenn alle geangelten Fische dann ja auch entsprechend den selbstdefinierten hehren Zielen entnommen werden.  |rolleyes


----------



## Knispel (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> ... vor allem, wenn alle geangelten Fische dann ja auch entsprechend den selbstdefinierten hehren Zielen entnommen werden.  |rolleyes


 
Moin Markus,

Jeder soll doch mit dem Fischen, was er für richtig hält. 
Nur etwas stört mich, einen + 10 kg Fisch hab ich in meinen rund 30 Jahren, welche ich fast ausschließlich auf Karpfen angele, in max. 5 min. noch nicht ans Ufer befördern können....die Ulli - Ruten müssen ja jede Century super de Luxe für 750 € in den Schatten stellen. Ich glaube ich tausche meinen 2,75 lbs 
Greys - Satz gegen einen Satz Ulli - Dulli ein.


----------



## Carp4Fun (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> ... vor allem, wenn alle geangelten Fische dann ja auch entsprechend den selbstdefinierten hehren Zielen entnommen werden.  |rolleyes


Ja ja, dem ausschließlichen Ziel der sinnvollen Verwertung steht anscheinend auch bei durchschnittlich 17 Stunden Angeln/ Tag nix im Wege... 



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube ich tausche meinen 2,75 lbs
> Greys - Satz gegen einen Satz Ulli - Dulli ein.


Ok ich leite deine Kontonummer gerne an meinen Angelkollegen weiter. Kannst deine Prodigys schonmal postgerecht verpacken...:q :m


----------



## Knispel (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*



			
				Carp4Fun schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ja, dem ausschließlichen Ziel der sinnvollen Verwertung steht anscheinend auch bei durchschnittlich 17 Stunden Angeln/ Tag nix im Wege...


 
Denn habe ich ja noch 7 Stunden Zeit, die gefangenen Fische zuzubereiten, zuessen und zu schlafen. Was ich im Moment nicht verzehren kann ( bin ja kein Cormoran ) müsste ich frosten, aber da ja immer was dazu kommt, würde der gefrorene Fang irgetwann überaltern, denn müsste ich ihn weg werfen. Ich frage mich, ob jetzt der vernüftige Grund noch gegeben ist |kopfkrat


----------



## Carp4Fun (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

Na klar, der vernünftige Grund ist immer gegeben.|rolleyes  Notfalls werden sie einfach wie Stockfische aufgehängt und durch Trocknung haltbar gemacht. Dann hat man auch gleich was für schlechte Zeiten...


----------



## exxer (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*



			
				domainmike schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei solchen Aussagen weiss ich nicht, ob ich lachen oder nur noch den Kopf schütteln soll |supergri #q
> 
> NIEMAND muss so VIEL Geld für eine gute Karpfenrute ausgeben !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Da muss Ich nun wieder lachen|supergri . Es geht nicht um die Marke, sondern um die Qualität einer Rute.#q Und die ist bei 100 Euro Ruten nun mal nicht vorhanden.Während du Dir Billigruten kaufst, die es dir beim Drill eines Kapitalen in ihre Einzelteile zerlegt, kaufe ich mir gleich ne gscheide Rute, die ein Leben lang hält.Mag sein, dass Andere die Rute wegen der Marke kaufen, aber die Qualität spricht für sich!!


----------



## Carp4Fun (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*



			
				exxer schrieb:
			
		

> Und die ist bei 100 Euro Ruten nun mal nicht vorhanden.Während du Dir Billigruten kaufst, die es dir beim Drill eines Kapitalen in ihre Einzelteile zerlegt...


Hast du dich da nicht vielleicht verschrieben? 
Also `ne Rute für 100,-€ würd ich nun nicht gerade als Billigrute bezeichnen. Noch viel weniger würde ich sagen, dass bei Ruten in dieser Preisklasse "keine" Qualität vorhanden ist.|rolleyes  Immerhin waren 100,-€ vor geraumer Zeit noch knapp 200,-DM und solange man beim Kauf nicht gerade völlig daneben greift, wird man für sein Geld auch was Vernünftiges bekommen. Meist ist es doch so, dass bei noch teureren (Marken-)Modellen das Mehr an Qualität pro mehr bezahltem Euro sogar recht was abnimmt. -Ich zahle also für einen teuren Markenartikel viel mehr Geld für verhältnismäßig wenig "Mehr-Leistung"...


----------



## punkarpfen (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

Dabei sollte man bedenken, dass eine Markenrute einen weitaus höheren Wiederverkaufswert hat.


----------



## Jens1980 (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*



			
				punkarpfen schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei sollte man bedenken, dass eine Markenrute einen weitaus höheren Wiederverkaufswert hat.


 
hallo punkarpfen,

Markenrute hin markenrute her wenn ich einmal eine rute habe dann behalte ich sie auch, das heißt, der wiederverkaufswert ist mir scheiß egal.

An alle anderen,

ihr solltet auch mal überlegen das es menschen gibt die nicht das geld haben um sich teure ruten zu kaufen.
dei denn ganzen kosten die beim angeln anfallen z.b. jahrescheine, fahrtkosten, usw. sind auch nicht grade billig.


mfg Jens


----------



## Geraetefetischist (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*



> Markenrute hin markenrute her wenn ich einmal eine rute habe dann behalte ich sie auch, das heißt, der wiederverkaufswert ist mir scheiß egal.
> 
> ...das es menschen gibt die nicht das geld haben um sich teure ruten zu kaufen



So sollten gerade Leute mit sehr wenig Geld nicht denken.

Die 70er Jahre Standart-Glasfaserrute ist heute meist unbrauchbarer Kernschrott, die 70er Jahre Hardy geht für mehr als den Neupreis bei Ebay weg, weil sie immer noch ne Tolle Rute ist, und obendrein eine mit Charakter. Und die entsprechend alten Gespliessten liegen, wenn gepflegt, auf dem Niveau eines einfachen Gebrauchtwagens, weil so eine Handwerkskunst gibts heute kaum noch. Sowas hat auch nach 100 Jahren noch Klasse.

Will sagen, die 100€ Rute ist in ca.10-15 Jahren reif für die Tonne, die 3x so Teure dann immer noch ein Spitzengerät. Und die Extrem Teuren dann zeitlos  legendär. Siehe auch "Blechpeitsche" 
Man zahlt also nicht nur für den Namen oder den Wiederverkaufswert, sondern erstmal für die weit längere Nutzbarkeit. Da Rechnet es sich imo das erste mal.
Wenn man sie dann doch verkauft reicht der Erlös auch oft für ne Neue.  Da Rechnet es sich das zweite mal. 
Und die Zweifel, ob es vielleicht an der Rute liegt, dass der Nachbar mehr Fängt hat man dann auch nie, kommt also nie in die Verlegenheit ne neue zu "brauchen" Da Rechnet es sich das dritte mal.

Denn mal ehrlich, wer fischt denn eine 10Jahre alte oder noch ältere "Einfachrute" tatsächlich in der Praxis. Gut, als Aal- oder Makrelenknüppel sind noch welche im Einsatz, auch als zweit oder Reserverute, aber auf die Hauptsächlich beangelten Fische wohl kaum einer, und schonmal gar keiner, der es sich leisten kann. 

Ganz abgesehen davon, dass man mit nem Klassiker in der Hand an neuen Gewässern auch schneller Kontakte findet, da einen viele als Angelpapst ansehen. Nen bisschen Tacklegeil und Neugierig sind die meisten ja doch. Und man somit auch viel mehr Infos über u.a. das Gewässer kriegt. Eventuell auch mal zum Fischen am Privatteich eingeladen wird, insbesondere im Ausland.  Und das ist dann echt unbezahlbar. 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Carp4Fun (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Eventuell auch mal zum Fischen am Privatteich eingeladen wird...


Wobei`s in diesem Punkt am Ende wohl mehr auf den Charakter des Anglers ankommt, als auf die Tatsache, dass dieser eine legendäre und begehrte Rute mit Charakter fischt. 
Was die Langlebigkeit und den Wiederverkaufswert einer Rute aus dem obersten Preissegment angeht, habt ihr schon Recht. Solange das nötige Kleingeld vorhanden ist und man beim Kauf nicht auf`s Geld schauen muss, kann man da praktisch nichts verkehrt machen. Man solle nur mal bei ebay schauen, zu welchen Kursen bspw. die alten Fox-Artikel auch heute noch verkauft werden. Die gehen teilweise nur knapp unter Neupreis weg, nachdem und obwohl sie dem Verkäufer schon viele, viele Jahre treue Dienste geleistet hatten.
-Top Geldanlage!|supergri


----------



## punkarpfen (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*



			
				Carp4Fun schrieb:
			
		

> Man solle nur mal bei ebay schauen, zu welchen Kursen bspw. die alten Fox-Artikel auch heute noch verkauft werden. Die gehen teilweise nur knapp unter Neupreis weg, nachdem und obwohl sie dem Verkäufer schon viele, viele Jahre treue Dienste geleistet hatten.
> -Top Geldanlage!|supergri


Genauso isses! Irgendwann fischt man dir Ruten einfach nicht mehr. Manche nach 2, manche nach 15 Jahren, aber irgendwann ist man doch scharf auf was neues.


----------



## Knispel (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*



			
				Carp4Fun schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei`s in diesem Punkt am Ende wohl mehr auf den Charakter des Anglers ankommt, als auf die Tatsache, dass dieser eine legendäre und begehrte Rute mit Charakter fischt.
> Was die Langlebigkeit und den Wiederverkaufswert einer Rute aus dem obersten Preissegment angeht, habt ihr schon Recht. Solange das nötige Kleingeld vorhanden ist und man beim Kauf nicht auf`s Geld schauen muss, kann man da praktisch nichts verkehrt machen. Man solle nur mal bei ebay schauen, zu welchen Kursen bspw. die alten Fox-Artikel auch heute noch verkauft werden. Die gehen teilweise nur knapp unter Neupreis weg, nachdem und obwohl sie dem Verkäufer schon viele, viele Jahre treue Dienste geleistet hatten.
> -Top Geldanlage!|supergri


 
Denn bin ich ja einmal gespannt, ob unsere Greys-Karpfenruten in 10 Jahren auch "Schrott" sind ????


Holger, ich fische meine Abu Carbonmatch 13 und meine 12 ft Hardy Matchmaker noch heute und die sind bedeutend älter als 10 Jahre....


----------



## ebenezer (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

Hallo,
mal ne kleine Zwischenfrage:
Gehört zwar bestimmt nicht in die Klasser dieser esoterischen high end Ruten
über die hier geschrieben wird, aber trotzdem.
Kennt jemand die Spro LUXXUS Carp?
Ich hab ne Spinnrute aus dieser Serie die ich absolut super finde.
Leider gibts die Carp nicht mehr bei meinem Händler, nur über Internet, so  daß ich sie nicht direkt begutachten kann.
Wie sind ihre Eigenschaften, die Aktion?
Schöne Grüße 
ebenezer


----------



## Carp4Fun (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Denn bin ich ja einmal gespannt, ob unsere Greys-Karpfenruten in 10 Jahren auch "Schrott" sind ????


Solange wir unsere Lieblinge gut behandeln, kann ich mir das beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen.  Ansonsten wäre da immer noch die lebenslange Garantie. Greys ist halt Greys und selbst die relativ günstige Prodigy hat einen derart guten Ruf, dass sie vermutlich auch noch in vielen Jahren auf den Pods vieler Angler zu finden sein wird. Was die Werterhaltung angeht, brauchen wir uns wohl auch nicht allzu große Sorgen machen -man bedenke nur mal die steigenden Preise auf dem hiesigen Markt...
Holger`s -etwas provokante - Aussage zur 100€-Rute macht für mich eher Sinn, wenn man sie auf entsprechend schnellebige oder halt "No name"-Marken bezieht. Abu, Hardy, Greys & Co. sind bei entsprechender Pflege wohl auch noch weit länger nutzbar. Am Ende ist`s doch eh nur eine Frage der persönlichen Ansprüche und der Pflege seines Gerätes...



			
				ebenezer schrieb:
			
		

> ...nur über Internet, so daß ich sie nicht direkt begutachten kann.


Selbst wenn du positives Feedback zu dieser Rute erhältst, würde ich sie mir an deiner Stelle auf jeden Fall noch einmal "live" anschauen. Vor allem beim Rutenkauf ist der eigene Eindruck nämlich nicht zu ersetzen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

Da prallen ja schon wieder einige unterschiedliche Ansichten aufeinander. :q 
Wobei das was Geraetefetischist Holger sagt eben erstaunlicherweise schon stimmt, wenn man das mal alles bedenkt UND eben das nötige Kleingeld überhaupt hat. 	

Als komplette Gegenrichtung kann man da nur was sehr günstiges brauchbares gelten lassen, so wie jemand mit einer knapp 100 EUR Rute im Ausverkauf zu 29,95 und einer Cormoran Cormax BTR 40 3S für 18,95 sehr wohl seine Fische fangen kann und das Gerät eine zeitlang seinen Job tut. Da braucht man sich über Preisverfall und Wiederverkauf auch erst recht keine Gedanken machen, reicht natürlich nur bei begrenzten Ansprüchen. 
Ist aber eine Variante sehr low-cost an das Thema heranzugehen, gerade bei Leuten die doch mal ein Gerät schroten (beim Transport oder so) eine effektive Möglichkeit, durch öfter mal neu den Ärger, Sorgfalt und Pflege in Grenzen zu halten.

Nur den Spaß an dem Gerät wird man mit einer geht-gerade-so Kombo natürlich nicht haben und all das andere, was Holger geschrieben hat. Und das mit dem Gerät als Zugangsbarriere hat schon was wie bestimmte Raucher (Selbstdreher z.B.) unter sich oder so, die über den gemeinsamen Rauchkreis anbandeln. 

Genauso sind dann sehr hochwertige Geräte oder gar handgebaute oder gar selbsthandgebaute sofort ein ganz intensives Thema für sich. So verstehe ich und habe ich selber Holgers Ausführungen dazu erlebt.


----------



## Knispel (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*



			
				Carp4Fun schrieb:
			
		

> Solange wir unsere Lieblinge gut behandeln, kann ich mir das beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Ansonsten wäre da immer noch die lebenslange Garantie. Greys ist halt Greys und selbst die relativ günstige Prodigy hat einen derart guten Ruf, dass sie vermutlich auch noch in vielen Jahren auf den Pods vieler Angler zu finden sein wird. Was die Werterhaltung angeht, brauchen wir uns wohl auch nicht allzu große Sorgen machen -man bedenke nur mal die steigenden Preise auf dem hiesigen Markt...


 
Sascha, eines weiß ich mit betimmtheit zu sagen, ich bin jetzt 52 Jahre und werde mir keine neuen Karpfenruten mehr zulegen , es sei denn, ich mache Bruch aber das ist mir in meinem gesamten Anglerleben noch nie passiert....


----------



## Jens1980 (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

hallo zusammen,

da ich kein kapfenangler bin weiß ich nicht einmal was z.b. greys kosten.

meine frage ist nur wenn z.b. ihr ein freund habt der kein geld hat, und sich nicht so gute ruten leisten kann (unverschuldete arbeitslosigkeit), nehmt ihr ihn ohne ihn ständig zu verspoten mit zum angeln?

ich z.b. der 1 bis 2 mal im jahr auf karpfen geht, warum soll ich mir teure ruten kaufen. ich selber lasse mir meine spinnruten die ich ständig brauche sogar nach meinen wünschen anfertigen. warum sollte ich diese ruten weiter verkaufen?

noch was anderes: ich habe 2 D.T. Meshpower Carp 12' 2 3/4 lb angeboten bekommen. sagt mir bitte mal eure meinung?


mfg  Jens


----------



## Carp4Fun (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*



			
				Jens1980 schrieb:
			
		

> meine frage ist nur wenn z.b. ihr ein freund habt der kein geld hat, und sich nicht so gute ruten leisten kann (unverschuldete arbeitslosigkeit), nehmt ihr ihn ohne ihn ständig zu verspoten mit zum angeln?


Das klingt ja fast schon so, als müsste man sich für günstiges Gerät entschuldigen.#t Und dem ist wohl defintiv nicht so! Weder ich wurde in den ersten Jahren von den Karpfenspezis für mein "Billiggerät" verspottet, noch würde ich jemals jemanden wegen seiner Ausrüstung belächeln. -Gedanken sollte man sich allerdings spätestens dann machen, wenn man aufgrund seines völlig untauglichen Gerätes nur sinnlos Fische verangelt...|rolleyes 
Es ist doch einfach nur so, dass man eben -wie schon angemerkt wurde- langfristig mit Gerät aus der höheren Preisklasse günstiger fahren würde. Egal, ob man das Gerät sein Leben lang fischen möchte oder es nach geraumer Zeit wieder verkauft und dabei sogar noch einen guten Preis erzielen kann.
Ohne Budgetbeschränkung würde sich edelstes Gerät also in jedem Fall bezahlt machen, doch in der Regel sind den individuellen Kontoständen ja nach oben hin Grenzen gesetzt und man muss halt entweder weiter Sparen oder Kompromisse eingehen. Am Ende ist doch jeder seines eigenen Glückes Schmied und sollte das kaufen, was er persönlich für richtig hält. Bei mir persönlich hätte ich zwar durch längeres Sparen in den ersten Jahren diverse Fehlkäufe vermeiden können -und unterm Strich reichlich gespart. Doch auf der anderen Seite hätte auch teures Gerät manchmal sehr unter mir gelitten (Transport auf dem Fahrrad, Hektik usw.) und insofern ist ein bißchen Lehrgeld manchmal gar nicht so verkehrt...


----------



## exxer (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

Keiner muss sich für günstiges Gerät entschuldigen.Schließlich fängt nicht die Rute den Fisch, sondern der Angler!Trotzdem geht man mit teurem Gerät wesentlich bedachter, bewusster um.Ich habe selbst früher mit günstigem Gerät gefischt. Das hat man dann auch öfters am Boden liegen oder rumstehen lassen. Mit dem Effelt das Sand ins Getriebe der Rolle oder Schmutz und Schlamm am Gerät hängen blieben oder im worst case, dass jemand draufgetreten ist. Dieses Lehrgeld spart man sich mit wertvollem Gerät. Das wird wohl jeder mit Argusaugen beobachten, damit es keine Beschädigungen gibt. Vor dem Fischen wird ein solches Gerät sicher eine liebevolle Pflege erfahren. Die macht sich vor allem beim Drill eines Kapitalen bezahlt. Da muss man sich doch fragen: Warum Lehrgeld zahlen, wenn es sich vermeiden lässt?


----------



## BadPoldi (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*



			
				Jens1980 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo zusammen,
> 
> meine frage ist nur wenn z.b. ihr ein freund habt der kein geld hat, und sich nicht so gute ruten leisten kann (unverschuldete arbeitslosigkeit), nehmt ihr ihn ohne ihn ständig zu verspoten mit zum angeln?



Hi,

das ist absoluter schwachsinn, natürlich wird der genauso mitgenommen, das mal ein wörtchen fällt wenn das tackle versagt ist auch klar. aber das nimmt ein freund doch gelassen, ansonsten ist es kein freund! auch er darf lästern, no problem! das gehört irgendwo genauso wie tacklegespräche einfach dazu!!!

mir gings um die pauschalaussage das die "uli-dulli" oder wie der heißt das non plus ultra sind, während die fox warrior nur überteuert sind, das so nicht stehenlassen wollte. jeder soll und darf mit dem fischen was er will, wär auch schlimm wenns anders ist.

und doch ich fisch intensiv mit 10 jahre alten ruten, no problem, ringe wurden schonmal nachgebunden, aber nächstes jahr müssen sie weg, weil ganz einfach die zapfenverbindung schon fast ganz zusammengeht. und ein neuer zapfen sich nicht rechnet in die alten ruten einzusetzten. wenn ich bedenke das die rute damals um die 350.- DM gekostet hat, war die doch super günstig!!! im e-bay verkauf gibts da meistens auch noch so 70.- euros, na wenn das kein geschäft ist?

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Knispel (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*



			
				Jens1980 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo zusammen,
> 
> da ich kein kapfenangler bin weiß ich nicht einmal was z.b. greys kosten.
> 
> ...


 
Die Greys - Ruten von denen wir hier reden ist die Prodigy, sie kostet je nach Modell um die 200 Euronen. 

Ich würde nie einen Angler wegen seines Gerätes verspotten bzw. nicht mit zum Angeln mitnehmen. Soetwas ist geschacklos und nicht mein Stiel. ich fische mitlerweile über 30 Jahre fast ausschließlich auf Karpfen, früher mit Tele - Ruten weil es eben nichts anderes zu kaufen gab, heute halt mit 2 teiligen "Karpfenruten" die ich allerdings auch ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken zu Hechtruten mit Köderfisch umbaue ( 2,75 lbs - Modell )...., diese Dinger sind eben universell einsetzbar. Das 3,5 lbs Modell setze ich nebenbei auch für Waller ein.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*



> Wobei`s in diesem Punkt am Ende wohl mehr auf den Charakter des Anglers ankommt,


Natürlich ist das die Hauptsache. Aber der Beste Charakter nützt nix, wenn man aufgrund einer Kochpottanglererscheinung von vorneherein von Exklusivgewässerbesitzern gemieden wird.



> ich fische meine Abu Carbonmatch 13 und meine 12 ft Hardy Matchmaker noch heute und die sind bedeutend älter als 10 Jahre....


Nun, das ist aber auch kein 08/15-Standartgerät, sondern schon High-End. Genau das hab ich angesprochen.


> Holger`s -etwas provokante - Aussage zur 100€-Rute macht für mich eher Sinn, wenn man sie auf entsprechend schnellebige oder halt "No name"-Marken bezieht.


Eben. Meine Aussage ist aber nicht Provokant, sondern eine schlichte Feststellung und Rechnung. Das kann jeder im eigenen Angelkeller nachvollziehen, dass die älteren Ruten nur Rumstehen, wenns kein Top-Gerät war, und Nachrechnen kanns auch jeder.



> Als komplette Gegenrichtung kann man da nur was sehr günstiges brauchbares gelten lassen,


 Sehe ich auch so. Entweder man kauft billig, dann gibts keinen grossartigen Wert, den das verlieren könnte oder man kauft gut, dann ists beständig.
Mittelgut und Mittelteuer ist dagegen immer ein Riesenverlustgeschäft und normal nichtmal richtig brauchbar, sondern nur ein schlechter Kompromiss. Als wenn man auf den Mercedes Jahreswagen zugunsten eines neuen Ford verzichtet. 



> meine frage ist nur wenn z.b. ihr ein freund habt der kein geld hat, und sich nicht so gute ruten leisten kann (unverschuldete arbeitslosigkeit), nehmt ihr ihn ohne ihn ständig zu verspoten mit zum angeln?


Selbstverständlich. Wenns gar nicht geht, gehts eben nicht mit dem Geld. Aber der wird dann auch keine 100€ für die Rute hergeben, sondern ganz billig kaufen, und auch nicht hunderte Km Fahren, sondern im Umkreis bleiben.
Das das Ganze dann irgendwann Kaputt geht und im Ende vermutlich auch nicht billiger ist, damit muss er dann leben. Wer das Kann - o.k.



> ich z.b. der 1 bis 2 mal im jahr auf karpfen geht, warum soll ich mir teure ruten kaufen.


Weil sichs Rechnet. s.o. 
Ansonsten kann man auch mal ne Spinnrute zweckentfremden.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Rudy (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

Moin ich habe mich jetzt gegen die Greys prodigy entschieden und mir die Nash Pursuit 2006 bestellt. Mal schauen wie sie so ist, Hoffe das ich kein Fehlkauf getätigt habe.....


----------



## Carp4Fun (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

Erstmal Glückwunsch zur neuen Rute!#6 
Online-Kauf -ohne die Rute vorher in der Hand gehabt zu haben- bedeutet natürlich immer ein wenig Risiko, aber solltest du gänzlich unzufrieden sein (was ich nicht glaube), kannst du sie ja immernoch zurück geben. Soweit ich weiß, geht der Rückversand ab einem Warenwert von 40,-€ sogar zu Lasten des Verkäufers.
Ich persönlich empfand ja nun die Prodigy im direkten Vergleich zur Pursuit als noch `nen Tick besser verarbeitet. Kann natürlich auch sein, dass ich ausgerechnet das falsche Exemplar in der Hand hatte. Im Großen und Ganzen wird das aber schon `ne schöne Rute sein, zumal sie auch noch für deutlich weniger Euros zu haben ist als die Prodigy...


----------



## Rudy (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

Ja ich habe die Nash Pursuit 2006 Modell, sie ist erst seit wenigen Monaten erhältlich und soll eine sehr sehr gute Rute sein! Soll sogar schmaler als die XS sein und hat Lebenslang Garantie wie die Greys! Also die Greys hätte mich nur 9 Euro mehr gekostet. Aber ich muss noch ca 1.Woche auf die Ruten warten da sie erst aus England bestellt werden müssen


----------



## Carp4Fun (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

Wenn du für die Greys nur 9,-€ mehr hättest bezahlen sollen, war wohl entweder die Prodigy bei deinem Anbieter recht günstig, oder die Pursuit recht teuer.|kopfkrat Für meine Prodigy in 12" und 2,75lb hab ich vor einigen Wochen 149,95€ bezahlt und für die Pursuit (2006er Modell) hätte ich nur 134,-€ (bei Abnahme mehrerer Ruten) pro Rute zahlen sollen...

EDIT: Hab eben nochmal bei dem Anbieter reingeschaut. Sein regulärer Preis für die Pursuit liegt bei 160,-€. Sofern du den normalen Preis gezahlt hast, würd die 9€-Differenz zur Prodigy schon passen. Zumal die Preise von Anbieter zu Anbieter momentan auch sehr stark variieren.


----------



## Knispel (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

Denn gratuliere auch ich einmal zur neuen Rute. Wirst bestimmt nicht enttäuscht sein. Ich selber besitze je einen Satz Greys Prodigy 2,75 und 3,5 lb , hatte allerdings im Frühjahr 2004, als die Ruten gerade auf den deutschen Markt kamen noch 175.- € / Stück für die 2,75 lbs bei Abnahme von 3 bei meinen Händler gezahlt. Heute noch würde ich diese Ruten nie eintauschen wollen, erfüllen sie doch allemal meine Bedürfnisse bei weitem.


----------



## Rudy (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

Die Greys sollte 159Euro kosten und Die Nash Pursuit2006 150Euro! Mein Tackledealer um die Ecke will 185 für die Greys haben!
@Carp4Fun, wo hast du die Pursuit für 134Euro gesehen?? Ich habs kein KL bestellt...


----------



## Knispel (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

Die Greys kostet alleine im Einkauf 2006 rund 150 Euros, 2005 noch 110 Euros. 
Wieviel Ruten hast du abgenommen, welche Testkurve ?


----------



## Carp4Fun (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*



			
				Rudy schrieb:
			
		

> wo hast du die Pursuit für 134Euro gesehen?? Ich habs kein KL bestellt...


Hab`s oben in meinem Posting schon editiert. Bei den 134,-€ handelte es sich nicht um den regulären Ladenpreis. Der Anbieter ist mir auf Nachfrage hin anscheinend ein ganzes Stück im Preis entgegen gekommen. Wie ich jetzt gesehen habe, kostet bei ihm die Pursuit nämlich regulär 160,-€.



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviel Ruten hast du abgenommen, welche Testkurve ?


Meinst du mich?|kopfkrat  Also ich hab zwei Ruten à 2,75lb abgenommen. Der Anbieter dürfte allerdings trotzdem noch was dran verdient haben, da er die Ruten direkt über Greys -und nicht per Umweg über Exori- bezogen hat. So wurde mir zumindest der unschlagbar günstige Preis erklärt.


----------



## Knispel (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

@ Carp4Fun, 
mach mal dein Postfach leer.

Nein , meinte @ Rudy


----------



## Carp4Fun (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> @ Carp4Fun,
> mach mal dein Postfach leer.


Schon passiert! Danke für den Hinweis!#6


----------



## Rudy (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

habe je 3 Ruten angefragt! Ich hofe ich habe nix falsch gemacht mit dem Nash Pursuit 2006. Konnte sie schon jemand testen?


----------



## Knispel (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*



			
				Rudy schrieb:
			
		

> habe je 3 Ruten angefragt! Ich hofe ich habe nix falsch gemacht mit dem Nash Pursuit 2006. Konnte sie schon jemand testen?


 
Wie groß die Testkurve ?


----------



## Rudy (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

2,75lbs


----------



## Knispel (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*



			
				Rudy schrieb:
			
		

> habe je 3 Ruten angefragt! Ich hofe ich habe nix falsch gemacht mit dem Nash Pursuit 2006. Konnte sie schon jemand testen?


 
Ist bestimmt kein Fehlkauf gewesen und 2,75 lbs ist ein gutes Maß. Bekannte Firmen wie Nash werden schon kein Müll bauen lassen, dass können sie sich heute nicht leisten und deine neue Angel liegt ja auch in einer etwas gehobeneren Preisklasse. Ich habe einmal gegoogelt , aber auch kein Modell deiner Rute preiswerter als 159 Euronen gefunden.


----------



## Rudy (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

Die soll angeblich schlanker und besser verarbeitet sein als die XS und die XS kostet schon knapp 300 Euro. Zudem hat sie auch eine Parabolische Aktion und Fische sollen nicht so leicht ausschlitzen, was die greys ja auch hat. Der einzige Grund warum ich mich gegen die Prodigy entschieden habe ist das sie 2 verschiedene Blanks hat! Seitdem ich am Montag ein 35Pfd schweren Spiegler gelandet habe bin ich voll im Karpfenfieber


----------



## Rudy (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

So leute, die Nash Pursuit Ruten sind im Rückstand. Hab mir jetzt 3 Greys Prodigy 2,75Lbs für 500Euro bestellt. Müssten übermorgen da sein...


----------



## Carp4Fun (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

Hi Rudy,

Ich glaube nicht, dass du den Kauf bereuen wirst.#6 Dann drück ich dir schonmal die Daumen, dass der erste Drill mit den neuen Ruten nicht lange auf sich warten lässt!


----------



## Rudy (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

Ich hoffe es auch das der erste Drill nicht lange auf sich warten lässt! Allerdings waren die letzten 3 ansitze am Kanal erfolglos! Ich denk ma das die Carps am Laichen sind!!!#t


----------



## Rudy (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

Hab mir heute doch die 3 Greys Prodigy geholt, und ich muss sagen die Dinger sind spitze! Vielleicht hätte ich lieber die X-FLITE holen sollen, aber die habe ich zuvor nirgends gesehen. Hoffentlich fange ich bald den ersten Carp damit! Jetzt nur noch die Garantiekarte an Exori schicken und gut ist! Sagt mal, ich muss es ja mit dem originalbeleg einsenden! Bekomme ich Ihn wieder!!


----------



## Knispel (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

Haben wir doch gesagt, aber du glaubst uns ja nicht. 
Keinen Beleg, wenn nur als Kopie, damit hast du immer einen Beleg, wenn mal irgent etwas ist wie z.B. hier das Ünglück von Karpfenbrausi : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=77146
Ich habe denen keinen Beleg geschickt, sondern nur diese Registrierkarte. 
Die x-Flite ist etwas dünner, steifer und dunkel Grünmetallic, ich persönlich mag diese "harten" Ruten nicht, habe lieber Ruten vom Typ "Dampframme" wie die Prodigy und dadurch mehr Sicherheit im Nahbereich. Aber eventuell bin ich hier auch etwas altmodisch. #c


----------



## Ajka_de (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

:l :r #d 





			
				domainmike schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei solchen Aussagen weiss ich nicht, ob ich lachen oder nur noch den Kopf schütteln soll |supergri #q
> 
> NIEMAND muss so VIEL Geld für eine gute Karpfenrute ausgeben !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## exxer (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

Die Ulli Ruten sind Schrott!!!!!:v  Hab mir ne House of Hardy gekauft - gibt nix besseres!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## exxer (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

@ Ajka_de : Mal ehrlich - du hast den selben Beitrag, in welchem Du die Ulli-Ruten propagierst und dich über andere Ruten lustig machst, schon einmal geschrieben.:v  Glaubst du wirklich, dass man dir abnimmt, dass Du kein Mitarbeiter von Ulli bist oder zumindest Provisionen kassierst ????????!!!!!!!?????|supergri #q   Falls du's nicht weißt, erklär ich's dir mal: die ,,goldenen Ringe bei den Ulli-Ruten sind keine Billigringe. Aber was Anderes kann man von solchen Billigruten für 100 € auch nicht verlangen.Nur zur Info: die hochwertigen ,,goldenen Ringe" sind Fuji Gold-Cermet Ringe und von denen kostet ein Satz bereits über 100 €. Das rechfertigt auch den hohen Preis der Qualitätsruten#6 , die du verpöhnst. Ich will ja nicht über dich lachen, aber offenbar hat du keine Ahnung.|supergri


----------



## Geraetefetischist (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

Also wenn ich ehrlich bin, ist mir auch unverständlich, was Aika de ausdrücken will. Aber nicht er hat den ursprungsbeitrag geschrieben!!!



> Falls du's nicht weißt, erklär ich's dir mal: die ,,goldenen Ringe bei den Ulli-Ruten sind keine Billigringe. Aber was Anderes kann man von solchen Billigruten für 100 € auch nicht verlangen.Nur zur Info: die hochwertigen ,,goldenen Ringe" sind Fuji Gold-Cermet Ringe und von denen kostet ein Satz bereits über 100 €. Das rechfertigt auch den hohen Preis der Qualitätsruten , die du verpöhnst. Ich will ja nicht über dich lachen, aber offenbar hat du keine Ahnung.



Das versteh ich allerdings auch nicht...
Also die Ringe an den Ullis können nicht "Goldene SiC-Ringe" sein, weil Siliciumkarbid eben eher dunkelgrau ist. Die sind also mit irgendwas beschichtet (Wenns überhaupt SiC sind). Mit was steht in den Sternen, Vermutlich TiN, ist aber auch egal was drunter ist, die Härte ist nur an der Oberfläche interessant und da befindet sich eben die Beschichtung. Bei Ringen kommts aber imo eh eher auf den Schliff der Einlage und die Korrosionsbeständigkeit des Rahmens an.

An den meisten hochwertigen Karpfenruten sind Fuji oder Century SiC verbaut. Gold-Cermet (TiN Beschichtete Keramik im Titanrahmen) findet man eher selten (nur an Angeberruten  ), denn die Einlage ist recht Bruchempfindlich. Daher und aus Kostengründen werden normal die erwähnten SiC verbaut und noch nichtmal die Titanrahmenausführung, die es von den Fuji-SiC auch gibt. (Das macht dann nen Kostenunterschied von ca 35€ pro Rute für Selberbauer gegenüber 08/15 Ringen.)
Noch besser vom Einlagenmaterial sind eigentlich die Berkley SS304 (Edelstahleinlage mit TiN Beschichtung, Oberflächenhärte wie GC, viel bessere Wärmeableitung, grösserer Innendurchmesser, leichter, und wohl eher nicht zu zerbrechen.) aber leider kaum zu kriegen. 
Schade nur, dass kein Hersteller wirklich mal den Stand der Technik umsetzt, inzwischen kann man Diamantbeschichten und TiN ist eher nen ziemlich alter Hut, es gibt zig härtere Beschichtungen...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## exxer (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

Mir ist auch klar das Gold-Cermet Ringe nur bei Angeberruten vorkommen.Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass die Ringe der Ulli- Ruten offensichtlich Billigringe sein müssen, den au?er Fuji ist mir kein namhafter Hersteller bekannt, der Ringe in dieser Farbe herstellt.


----------



## fantazia (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Also ´ne parabolische Aktion hat die Technium definitiv nicht, sondern eine sehr deutliche Semiparabolik mit einem recht harten Rückgrat. War auch ein Grund, warum ich mir die Ruten geholt habe.


redet ihr von dieser rute hier

http://www.fishingtackle24.com/product_info.php?pName=ShimanoSpecimenKarpfenruteTechniumSpecimenSL366m&cName=Ruten-SpecimenCarpruten

wollte mir die nämlich auch evt holen.


edit:hat sich erledigt....habe deinen schön geschriebenen testbericht+fotos gefunden von der rute.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=35531&page=3


hätte zu der rute nochmal nee frage.bei dem link dort oben wo es die rute gibt is das wurfgewicht in gramm angegeben.wie viel lbs hat die rute mit 80gramm wurfgewicht?


----------



## Pilkman (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*



			
				fantazia schrieb:
			
		

> ... hätte zu der rute nochmal nee frage.bei dem link dort oben wo es die rute gibt is das wurfgewicht in gramm angegeben.wie viel lbs hat die rute mit 80gramm wurfgewicht?



2,5lbs.

Die Ruten aus Deinem Link sind aber die SL = Einstegberingung. Es kann sein, dass die etwas weicher ausfallen. Wie gesagt, ich habe AXSDL = Doppelstegberingung, verstärkter Zapfen und etwas kräftigere Aktion.


----------



## fantazia (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> 2,5lbs.
> 
> Die Ruten aus Deinem Link sind aber die SL = Einstegberingung. Es kann sein, dass die etwas weicher ausfallen. Wie gesagt, ich habe AXSDL = Doppelstegberingung, verstärkter Zapfen und etwas kräftigere Aktion.


wo gibs das model zu kaufen?


----------



## Pilkman (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*



			
				fantazia schrieb:
			
		

> wo gibs das model zu kaufen?



Ich hab die AXSDL leider in keinem Shop mehr gefunden, die Rute gibt´s im aktuellen Programm von Shimano nicht mehr.


----------



## Tigerlilly-555 (10. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
Habe eine Frage, habe meinen Freund zwei Fox Warrior Es 3,0 lbs Ruten zu Weihnachten gekauft! Ist das eine Gute Wahl gewesen?


----------



## punkarpfen (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

Ich weiß zwar nicht, wo und wie dein Freund fischt, aber die Ruten sind eigentlich nicht schlecht.


----------



## Tigerlilly-555 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

ohhh überall der ist verruckt nach Angel aber am liebsten angelt er auf Karpfen oder Hecht, aber er hat schon eine gute Hecht Rute. Und deshalb habe ich mir gedacht das ich ihm dann halt 2 Karpfen ruten kaufen


----------



## SteffenG (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

Die Ruten sind schon gut abe rnichts für meinen geschmack aber geschmäcker sind ja verwschieden obwohl das ich finde in 3lbs fast ein bischen stark kommt drauf an welche vorlieben er hat ob er lieber weichere oder härtere Ruten fischt !


----------



## Tigerlilly-555 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

naja muss ja ehrlich sagen habe ja nicht groß arnung vom angeln ich weiß nur das die Karpfenruten von Fox gut sein sollen deshalb hane ich 2 Fox Ruten geholt! Hoffe nur das ich da jetzt kein fehler mit gemacht habe, denn ein Geschenk soll ja eine Überraschung sein, dann kann ich ihn ja schlecht fragen ob die gut ist, deshallb frage ich euch! |supergri


----------



## punkarpfen (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

Ich denke, dass du keine schlechten Ruten genommen hast und er sich darüber freuen wird. Natürlich gibt es keine perfekte Rute für alle Angler und Situationen, aber die Warrior in 3 Pfund ist schon sehr vielseitig und dürfte den meisten Anglern zusagen.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

Ich habe mir für Weihnachten zwei Greys prodigy in 3lbs vorbestellt....ich finde das sind eindeutig die besten Ruten in dieser Preis Klasse...ich finde lieber ein Bischen mehr bezahlen, aber daher mehr von seinen Ruten haben! Zusätzlich hat man mehr VErtrauen zu seinen Ruten, wenn man weiß das sie viel aushalten!


----------



## akko68 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Beste Karpfenrute*

Lethal Weapon sind Klasse Teile aber ab 2008 wohl nicht mehr im SB Sortiment .
Bessere Verarbeitung findest du nicht und im Drill sind sie traumhaft ich fische 2 in 13ft.3.5 lbs. für die Flüsse unsd 2 in 12 ft. 3.0 lbs für stehende Gewässer.


----------

